# Hard Work and idolotary



## satz (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi folks

Just wondering if i could have any input on this topic.

How to you guys relate working hard at your carnal occupations to developing an inordinate desire for worldly success?

For instance, at work do you what is the difference between aiming to do your job well and becoming an idolator who serves money? In school did or do you guys aim for top grades?


How do we find the balance?


thanks!


----------



## Craig (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emme_
> Hi folks
> 
> Just wondering if i could have any input on this topic.
> ...


I trust no one on the board has a "carnal occupation". 

Do your very best at your job...seek promotion, seek to be the best...and yes, seek financial reward. That is a good motivation. I've done sales for a while, and there's little that motivated me more at my work than an unexpected expense!

The love of money can be easy to spot. Those who never have enough...those who can't find contentment _while_ seeking something better. 

One sin I've been guilty of is ingrattitude...viewing a particular job as being beneath myself and not thanking God for it...I came up with some very "spiritual" explanations of my dislike for the job, but what it came down to was simple ingrattitude and pride.

Whatever you do (as long as it's not illegal or sinful) do it heartily as to God. You are responsible to your employer, do your job well...work hard, and guess what? You may receive stature, money, and the rest...but if that results from doing things as to God, and being responsible toward your employer, you can rest assured you're worldy wealth is a gracious gift of God. 

Do NOT confuse work as simply being carnal, or sinful. It is not! God commands us: SIX days you shall labor...how many of us only work five? SIX days! Sounds like God wants us to work.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 15, 2004)

Are we not to be working as unto the Lord in everything?


----------



## satz (Dec 16, 2004)

Criag, webmaster - thanks for the replies

craig - when i said 'carnal occupation' i meant merely to distinguish between 'religious' and non-religious. No implication of any 'dubious' business!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 16, 2004)

Mark,
Possibly you meant to use the term, 'secular'?


----------



## satz (Dec 16, 2004)

Scott - that's precisely what i meant...

hehe...thanks!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree totally with Craig. I give it EVERYTHING I have. I do the very best I can everyday. Consequently, I'm very much appreciated at work.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 4, 2005)

> I trust no one on the board has a "carnal occupation".



I heard the local beer factory is hiring at $20 an hour. Is that a carnal occupation?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I agree totally with Craig. I give it EVERYTHING I have. I do the very best I can everyday. Consequently, I'm very much appreciated at work.



What if you do that and are not appreciated?


----------



## gwine (Feb 4, 2005)

Bob, they have an opening! Maybe you could check it out on your way to Vermont. Of course, the drive would be a little long . . .


----------

